# Soft Board Stiffer Bindings . . . . ?



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't figure out why you wouldn't want responsive bindings. Can someone please explain why it's good. 

I LOVE my Cartels. I tried some Targas and thought they were great!!! I also tried 390s (amongst others) and didn't like them as much. I guess because of the less response! (Also not a big fan of the Rome toe strap)

This is a long winded way of finding out whether I can get some more medium (Cartelesque) bindings for my NS EVO...... I don't know if I should stick with what I know I like and get the 2011 Blackhawks I have my eye on - which are, as I understand, similar to Cartels (Currently on my Proto)

OR 

Should I bite the bullet and get some 390s/Ride Rodeo/K2 Formulas/Missions..?/RK30/TT30

Please tell me what to do. I need to order them like NOW as Saturday I'm leaving for Tignes!

Cheers


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's just personal preference. 

I like a stiffer park board with mid flex bindings because I'm a bigger guy (185lbs). Soft boards have too much torsional flex and don't offer the stability that I need to jib or stomp landings. So I like my flex to come from the bindings instead of the board or boot. But for all mtn I like my bindings to be the stiffest part of my set up.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Do whatever feels right underfoot. It might take a little bit of mixing and matching experience, borrowing gear from other people. I buy boots first, find a board that has a feel underfoot that I like then get the bindings. Personally I like a mid flexing boot (ThirtyTwo TM2) with a park flex board which I consider to be a softer than medium and a medium binding.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

i got k2 formulas on my Evo and it's pretty solid.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I would put Phantoms on an Evo before Blackhawks. 

I would put Phantoms on an Evo before most other bindings on the market actually.


----------

